# Tell me about your Hoyt Tribute



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Know there are a few out there from my forum search. Tell me about 'em. Good, bad, anything??? Looking for one.


----------



## the_acadian (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to know about the Tribute as well.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I would like to know more about the limbs they are using now vice the really good XT 3000's? Bow is still slower than molasses tho, IBO of 274? My LTD with accuwhels at 60#'s and 30.5" DL was lucky to get 227 FPS with a 350 gr arrow. Best move I made was doing Boyd's conversion on the LTD to pick up almost 20 FPS with the cam and half pluses.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Heard lots of good..accurate accurate accurate!


----------



## the_acadian (Sep 3, 2012)

rsarns,

What is the Boyd's conversion that you are talking about for the LTD?


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

DAVID S. said:


> Know there are a few out there from my forum search. Tell me about 'em. Good, bad, anything??? Looking for one.


I have one, set at 70#, Accuwheels & 29" draw and finally got it paper tuned last Friday, then took it on the 3D range. It is a bit heavier than I expected (I guess with all the new materials on the market in outdoor gear I'm a bit spoiled), but solid. I still miss the aesthetics of the curved limbs on the old ProTec and Caribous, but this bow shoots as smooth and then some. I shoot barebow/fingers and have been out of the game for awhile, and the Tribute was very forgiving of my sloppy form on many shots. By the 8th or 9th 3D target, the arrows were walking back into a respectable group and I left the range pretty dang happy with the bow. I don't have access to a chrono, so I can't tell you what arrow speed I'm getting, but was laughing at my buddy trying to pull the arrows out of the Block.... excellent kinetic energy.

My whole experience in the last 25 years with fingers has been Hoyt bows with zero complaints. My '03 ProTec is still going strong, I just need to get some new strings built before I put the Tribute and it head to head. I hope you make the leap, as it would be good to see a few other guys on the range and in the field with the same setup. 

I'll also dream of the day when some old school romantic takes over Hoyt, and builds a 54" ATA compound, with the recurve limbs, Accuwheels and a bit beefier grip....


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

I am with you on the wishing Hoyt would build an old school DEFLEX, LONNNNG axled bow with a sweet wheeled setup. Wouldn't that be NICE!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

shadowhunter said:


> I am with you on the wishing Hoyt would build an old school DEFLEX, LONNNNG axled bow with a sweet wheeled setup. Wouldn't that be NICE!


I'll certainly be one of the first in line if it ever happens. I apologize, as I'm sure this question has already been argued about in the Finger Shooters forum, but is there anybody out there making custom compounds that would fit the finicky specs of a finger shooter (ie a VERY long ATA.... 50"+, with a good wheel setup)? What will Barnsdale do? Just custom limbs, or risers also? There a some exceptional bowyers out there making custom recurves, but I'm not tracking any custom compounds. 

Anyone?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i also have a 2003 protec lx pro with accuwheels and in my HUMBLE opinion that's about as good as it gets other than a frankenbow i have . . .peace


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

the_acadian said:


> rsarns,
> 
> What is the Boyd's conversion that you are talking about for the LTD?


That is getting rid of the sloppy accuwheels, and putting cam and half plus with a solid backwall on it., no creep, slop or overdrawing like the accuwheels, and you are shooting 20 FPS faster... not competing with a recurve for slowest bow made.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Vince Herschell and Bob Cunningham told me that they used to use clickers on their Limited setups, I imagine with wheels as a draw check.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Isaac unfortunately in BH class no clicker allowed.. For BB or FSL that would help.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Tt for some new members


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Are the limbs solid glass on the tribute?


----------

